# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Happy New Year but Give the answer of my question also

## Qaiser Izhar

Happy New Year
May God this Year will bring happiness for all of u desis
This year be the successful year in ur life and all of u prosper ok

But the question is that
What u gain in 2005 and what u lose in dat year
Think how much u earn goodness and how much u earn love.
HOW much u earn the hatred of others and how much u did bad for others

How much u remember God and how much u sit before T.V

Plz donot take my message negative Just think about that and reply me also
and if we find ourselves in worse position then promise to ourselves that
not waste new year but spread love peace and faith in all over

Thanks to read my message
BEST OF LUCK IN UR WHOLE LIFE
BEST OF LUCK FOR UR STUDIES AND FUTURE

----------


## Kainaat

Happy new year  :Smile:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

*Re:*

THANKS FOR UR WISH kainat.

----------


## Endurer

Happy new year  :Smile: 

kaafi kuch sekhne ko milla, ghaltiyan bhi howein, or kuch previous experiences ko utilize bhi kia, it was overall a good year if compared to the descendants.  :Smile: 

umeed hai k 2006 mazed behter hoga, or jo ghaltiyan 2005 mein howen, wo ab dobara zindagi mein nahi honge.

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Nice to reply
I really appreciate ur comments.
An intelligient guy always learns from past experience and never repeat his/her past mistakes.
Anyhow nice to share ur comments.

----------


## Kainaat

> Happy new year 
> 
> kaafi kuch sekhne ko milla, ghaltiyan bhi howein, or kuch previous experiences ko utilize bhi kia, it was overall a good year if compared to the descendants. 
> 
> umeed hai k 2006 mazed behter hoga, or jo ghaltiyan 2005 mein howen, wo ab dobara zindagi mein nahi honge.


Same here, and I think mostly sab ka yehi haal hai, kyounke hum sab ghalaatiyan karte hain, so  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Sun Jan 01, 2006 11:55 pm
> 
> Happy new year 
> 
> kaafi kuch sekhne ko milla, ghaltiyan bhi howein, or kuch previous experiences ko utilize bhi kia, it was overall a good year if compared to the descendants. 
> 
> umeed hai k 2006 mazed behter hoga, or jo ghaltiyan 2005 mein howen, wo ab dobara zindagi mein nahi honge.
> 
> 
> Same here, and I think mostly sab ka yehi haal hai, kyounke hum sab ghalaatiyan karte hain, so


Inn Hum Sub main Mujhe door hi rakhiye,me nahi kerta ghaltiaan :P

----------


## Kainaat

Manni tum kya perfect ho :duno;

----------


## waffa

happy new year 2 u all 

no dear no one is perfect in da world only one Who is da coz of world creation.........

m i rite frends

----------


## manni9

> Manni  tum kya perfect ho :duno;


Off course i am perfect Human  :Big Grin:  :ang9:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

No one perfect in this world.
But the space of improvement is still there for every human beings .May this year all of my desis fellows improve theirselves and make this year a best one to their lifes.
Anyway thanks to all desis who reply to my post and i really appreciate ur comments.
Thanx once a again.

----------


## lovernitin

u tell first dear

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Hmmm I tell u only this that time have passed away and when the death is nearer then only every human being repent on his past life.

----------

